# Needed 16-18 gauge needle for hen



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

I have a hen who I just noticed has a really swollen belly which has been building up over a few weeks. I think it's ascites so I'm looking for links to order some 16-18 gauge needles to get the fluid out of her.

Please post links to web pages that I can order these for her. Thanks!  i also have another hen who has internal laying should I use the same kind of needle?


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

I saw a video on youtube on how to drain a ascities hens belly and it says you should have a 18 gauge.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

This is where we get our needles:
http://www.shopmedvet.com/product/needle-18-x-1-nipro-100-bx-AH1825


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks,
When I do drain the egg from her abdomen do I hold her and insert the needle part while holding her as if she where standing like a person? 

I saw a video on it but I'm not sure.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

This is some next level stuff...hopefully someone with a little more know-how will be along...
I would say yes just hold as if they were standing but I have no knowledge of this procedure you speak of.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for your answer. It's a way of draining the ascities from her abdominal area.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

No problem. Post updates as you can. I'm sure Robin or Alaskan will be along to respond. Best of luck!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

If you see it on YouTubes, it's the gospel. You can learn anything on there.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks fir the praise Rosco... But I have yet to stick a giant needle into a chicken to drain goo.

I have sewn up the entire front end of a living chicken... Wild.

Good luck chicken hen!

Tell us how it goes.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks,
I will try to do it today or sometime soon.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenhen said:


> Thanks,
> When I do drain the egg from her abdomen do I hold her and insert the needle part while holding her as if she where standing like a person?
> 
> I saw a video on it but I'm not sure.


You won't be draining egg, you'll be draining fluid. I have some pictures that show how to do it, but can't post them for a few hours.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

casportpony said:


> You won't be draining egg, you'll be draining fluid. I have some pictures that show how to do it, but can't post them for a few hours.


That's what I meant, I keep on calling it egg because that may be the cause of the ascites...?

Thanks pictures will be very helpful.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Update on Rosie the sick hen- Rosie isn't really that good right now. I really need to do the needle draining soon.

My other hens and the other hen who I think has ascities is a happy active hen I'll drain her tomorow


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Here are the pictures:


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Same hen a week earlier:


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Wow that's serious!
I'm learning here...


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

rosco47 said:


> Wow that's serious!
> I'm learning here...


I also have that hen's necropsy pictures if anyone want to see them. Sadly, draining them does not cure them, it just allows them to live a little longer.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

In the pictures after a week her belly gills back up all the way again? So every week would I drain my hen or does that hen just have a serious case of internal laying?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenhen said:


> In the pictures after a week her belly gills back up all the way again? So every week would I drain my hen or does that hen just have a serious case of internal laying?


Some will fill up quickly, others might take six months. The sad truth is that it's not a cure and most often you're just prolonging the enviable. The hen pictured died two days after the second draining and her necropsy showed little bits of yolk floating in her belly *and* cancer.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

I'll try to do the draining today and I watched a few you tube videos on how to drain ascities from a hen.

However one of the videos said that injections can cause a heart problem. I'm not sure if they where taking about injections like medications or if they also include draining the egg out. I don't want to cause one of those problems while draining her what do you think they where taking about?

Another question; can I use the 6ml needles over again in one draining- or use a new needle each time I go in her for more? Thanks


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Another question:
I just went out to my chickens and after chasing the hen who I think has ascities I caught her and she was opening and closing her been slightly making little weird burp notices inbetween. She isn't doing it anymore but her belly is still swollen at the begaining of her abdomen to about the middle- not at the end.

It doesn't sound as much like ascities but more like it's swollen becuase of an infection.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenhen said:


> Another question:
> I just went out to my chickens and after chasing the hen who I think has ascities I caught her and she was opening and closing her been slightly making little weird burp notices inbetween. She isn't doing it anymore but her belly is still swollen at the begaining of her abdomen to about the middle- not at the end.
> 
> It doesn't sound as much like ascities but more like it's swollen becuase of an infection.


Does it feel like a water balloon?


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

casportpony said:


> Does it feel like a water balloon?


Yes, only at the begaining of her abdomen though


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenhen said:


> Yes, only at the begaining of her abdomen though


What does it feel like below her vent?


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Swollen but less than the other part.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenhen said:


> Swollen but less than the other part.


Can you post some pictures?


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Sure, I will tomorrow.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's some pics... It's hard to get a good pic because of how much she wants to go back on the ground.
















This picture is off her belly while I hold her...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Hard to see in the pictures... Unfortunately this is something easier watched/felt. Is she laying at all? Is at poop stuck to her vent or just the shadowing of the feathers?

She's got some serious bumbles going on as well, I'm sure you've noticed.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

She isn't laying eggs and hasn't for a few years. It's just a shadow which looks like poop but she does have some poop on her feathers.

The dark things on her feet are chicken poop but I agree they do look a lot like bumbles.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Hard to get a good feeling of what's going on, but I have one that I will take a picture of and you can tell me if it looks like your hen.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Ok,
The other hen who I think had cancer passed away. She was still holding her head up as if she where sleeping and she was in b
Her little nest I made for her. 

In not talking about the hen that I took pictures of but the other hen named Rosie.


----------

